# New night sights for my G19



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just ordered night sights from the Glock store. They offer different heights for the rear sight so you can adjust your elevation if you like. Great value at $69 shipped.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My night sights landed here Saturday morning. I pulled the slide off of the G19 and went to work on changing the old for the new.

First, the screw for the front sight is 3/16ths. Glock offers a tool for $25 for the job. I shaved the outside of my 3/16ths nut driver with my Dremel tool so it would fit properly. Once the driver was altered the front sight was on in a minute.

I drifted the old back sight out with a small pin punch and hammer. The new back sight was a little stubborn, but went in with no damage done.

The sights are quite bright and seem to be of very good quality. I think that they are well worth the money spent.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Always good to hear there was no problems swapping ones sights out..........

I really like the SigLite night sights on my P238...........


----------

